

Fix problems, don't just come up with ideas - bobbywilson0
http://blog.hirehumans.com/fix-existing-problems-dont-come-up-with-new-i

======
mironlulic
The problem your fixing is probably the most important part of the investor
pitch.

------
wccrawford
"Why am I speculating on solutions to problems that I am not sure even exist?"

It's called 'preventative maintenance.' You'll want to keep thinking about it.

~~~
bobbywilson0
Preventative maintenance implies that there could be a problem if you don't do
'x', I am talking about the 'ice cream glove' type of speculation.

